# chmod + win2000



## dPo2000 (4. Februar 2002)

Weiß jemand wo ich das bei Windows 2000 Professional (IIS 5) einstellen kann ? Oder geht das nur in der Server Edition ?

Genau Problembeschreibung: Ich möchte Datei-/Ordnerrechte per Rechtsklick im Browser vergeben lassen :]


Thnx in advance ;P


----------



## dPo2000 (5. Februar 2002)

niemand ?


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

chmod is meines wissens linux/unix only


----------



## dPo2000 (5. Februar 2002)

ja schon klar, aber das is dem browser egal... ftp zugriffsrechte lassen sich auch im browser vergeben (iis oder apache is wurst) - wie ist die frage :]]


----------

